# Saving some better than none



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Zinny got out on Sunday, and I haven't seen her since. Even though she did survive last winter outside, I really would like to have her back inside if at all possible... got attached to the little furball!

So I was discussing that I wish I could also bring in the others (Zazzle keeps coming to the patio door, and acting like she wants to come inside...but of course runs away when I come to open it for her).

Me: "I guess I should follow the advice of my dad, that I can't save them all  "
Friend: "No, but I can save just one more!"
Me: "LOL! Yus!"


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Hehe I'm currently fighting myself not to adopt a 3rd. I keep saying "save the life of one more cat" but what if the "one more" attitude doesn't go away? =p


----------

